# Smoking a Boneless Turkey Breast in the Masterbuilt



## tjdcorona (Nov 8, 2015)

I have not found much help in cooking a boneless Turkey Breast in the Smoker.

I had nothing to smoke this weekend, so I decided to try something I never smoked before so I bought this bagged / netted turkey breast at the store last night.

Its about 3# and should make some great Turkey sandwiches. 

I am going to use a mix of 25% Cherry wood and 75% Apple wood chips. The temp I am planning on using is 250 to get to an internal temp of 165 - then I will pull it off, let it sit for 30 mins then carve it. Thats the plan.

I injected it last night with a store bought butter marinade cajun injection and rubbed it with Old Bay. I thought I would use everything I had in the cupboard rather than make my own.

I will post pics as soon as I get the images uploaded.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2015)

Here is a post from the other day. Smoking at 225 will give more smoke flavor but 250 to 275 will work just as well. It will cook a bit faster at the higher temps...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237235/boneless-turkey-breast-in-mes#post_1481902


----------



## tjdcorona (Nov 8, 2015)

IMG_0889.JPG



__ tjdcorona
__ Nov 8, 2015


----------



## tjdcorona (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks - That looks like it turned out well. What was your total cooking time?


----------



## tjdcorona (Nov 8, 2015)

turned out perfect!! th only thing I would change is putting the ends in foli after 3 hrs of cook - they sort of dried out. The Turkey was EXTREMELY juicy and had great flavor! Add this one to the cookbooks!













IMG_0898.JPG



__ tjdcorona
__ Nov 8, 2015


----------



## jim vancise (Dec 28, 2016)

I met a Chef in a repurposed "Mill" in Emporeum about 10-12 years ago.Not all that many Chefs in Emporeum, was it you ?


----------

